# Clabber Milk



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

My mother wants some clabber. She says it is thicker than buttermilk, but still sour. They would eat it our of a bowl with a spoon. How would one go about making it from store bought milk? I have NO access to fresh milk. Any ideas? Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

here is a recipe. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_2192640_make-clabbered-milk.html


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

^ That recipe is only going to work for raw milk.

I don't think you can make clabber milk from pasteurized. You basically have to set it out and let the existing bacteria do it's thing - pasteurized milk is just going to go bad sitting on the counter. Maybe there's something you can add to it? I haven't heard of anything though!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Back in the dark ages when I was a kid we use to make "butter milk" with powdered milk. The kind you would get from the government. The pure powder that was so hard to mix up. Any way we would add about a cup of store bought buttermilk to a gallon of the mixed up powdered milk. Let it set on the counter all day or all night with a cloth over the top. After several hours it would have whey floating on top and clabber on the bottom. It was actually pretty good. I don't know if the quick dissolving powdered milk will work or not.

I'm in northeast Texas also and have no way of getting raw milk.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I think that I sort of made some the other day by adding buttermilk to whole milk and heating it for a few minutes. I was trying to make a recipe of cheese that I had seen, but it never reached the curd stage, but did clabber. The result was very tasty and I have been using it instead of buttermilk and yogurt in recipes.


----------

